# Article on overseas EMS work



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 25, 2013)

This guy wrote an interesting article on overseas EMS work.

Check it out and let me know what you think.
"Opportunities Abound for Paramedics Overseas"
Link Below:


http://www.emsworld.com/article/10322890/emt-paramedic-jobs-overseas

I think we get a lot of questions about overseas work in this section of the forum, and I feel like the article can really give you a basic idea of somethings. I left the USA in 2010 as a Paramedic and have had no regrets. My passport filled up so quickly I had to get a new one with extra visa pages. There is a lot to see and enjoy out there, even for Paramedics ;-)


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 26, 2013)

Truthfully didn't see much substance, was a very brief gloss over.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah I Just thought it was a simple introduction on the subject for anyone who has never worked overseas that was maybe curious. 
I think a lot of opportunities are available for Paramedics outside of the United States and really just wanted to shine light on that as well as dismiss some simple misconceptions. Feel free to post any other resources or articles you think maybe relevant.


----------

